# Do you offer hay 24/7?



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm down to 4 goats at the moment (2 Nigerian, 2 Alpine). I usually monitor the hay situation around 3-4 different areas and fill as needed. When I close up for the night, I usually add a little more to make sure they're covered. There have been a few times (mainly when I'm too lazy or running low on hay) that I didn't add any additional hay at night, just leave whatever's left from the day. In the morning, they don't seem any worse for the wear - sometimes still laying down when I head out to the barn, not yelling or acting ravenous. 

I was just wondering about everyone's hay feeding schedules - do you make sure they're stocked up for 24 hours or are there periods where they don't have access to hay? I'm just thinking I could save quite a bit of hay if I didn't put the nighttime stuff in there; however, I would hate for it to cause some issue or another.

Water is provided 24/7 as well as minerals. 

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is hay for them to eat, you don't have to add more.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I usually try to keep them stocked for free choice, but if they run out and have to scavenge around in the woods for something to eat, exercise is good for them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For my bucks, it is 24/7 basically, throughout winter.
They can also go out and nibble on grasses when they have access. They only have a calf hutch to go into. Unless they ate getting to fat. 

My does, it is 2 x a day with hay, as thy have a nice closed in warm barn at night and I don't want them too fat.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I provide hay 24/7, but I fill the feeder all the way to the top. Sometimes I add a few flakes a day to top it off, or I wait several days for it to empty, then refill it again. I'm just about finished with a new pen that has enough hay feeders that I should only need to feed once a week.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I too have hay out for my goats 24/7, whether or not they have grass/browse. My goats are all dairy breeds so sadly I don't really have to worry about them getting too fat (instead I have the opposite problem). 

And I agree with the others - if there is hay leftover from the daytime, just give them that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ehhh not really free choice but kinda. When they are getting hay only I give enough that it’s gone when I walk out to feed again in 24 hours. When they have other things growing they only get Hay at night and only enough to last them till morning when I open gates to let them out. If I left Hay out 24/7 when their is other stuff to eat they would just stand there eating all day


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When it's cold, the rumen acts as a furnace. It's better if they can have hay as often as possible. But, on the other hand, if you keep filling the hay feeders, they will pick out the good stuff and waste a lot. It's a conundrum for sure!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you!! I was concerned about them getting too cold if they weren't eating during the night.. they usually don't have too much left from during the day - just a little they picked through but I guess if they're hungry, they'll eat it! 

I'll continue to just put a little out or whatever they don't eat during the day.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's cold here in Maine. I used to worry about the does getting too cold at night. But it seems like they just eat for a while after we load the hay rack and then just cuddle up and sleep all night. I really don't think they eat much (if at all) after "bedtime".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My bucks go eat as they think they need it throughout the night on and off. They don't just stay there until it is gone, when I leave them plenty throughout the night. There is waste in the morning but, I rather have that then to have them get too cold and burn off weight. 

When goats do not have enough feed when it is cold, they will burn off their reserves from their bodies. Instead of burning off the feed they eat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Straight alfalfa out 24/7 here.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I always struggle with this - I find if I free choice they just eat way more and poop more! But I also have a mini horse and alpaca running with my goats....I feed in the morning and night - enough for about 2 hours worth. Today I felt my alpaca’s ribs a bit so I am worried he is not getting enough hay, so have to find a clever way to put some hay up high. Always something, that’s for sure!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree with Jessica84. I put out enough hay in the evening for them to have hay then and later on in the night. Oh yes, I am out fairly often during the night checking on the goats and chickens and looking for varmints. I also utilize a game camera to observe what goes on during the night when I am sleeping. So I know that periodically they get up and eat some but maybe not all of them at one time. They usually will empty the manger by morning and I will add a small amount to get their day started off. But I want them out in the pasture feeding as soon as they will get out there as long as there is something out there to feed on. During bad weather I keep the manger full day and night. Now remember I live in East Texas where we only get cold weather a few times a year, most time it is in the 50 or 60 in December through March usless a cold front blows through. Cold here is freezing 32 degrees and usually it only get below 32 or below 3 or 4 times a year and doesn't stay that cold much more often than 3 or 4 days will warm back up. So some sort of green is growing in the pasture more often than not.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine are basically dry-lotted here at home so they have alfalfa/grass mix hay available all the time. But when they go to their "day job" to browse a few times a week there is no hay there. They are there maybe 6 hours... They come home with big bellies so I think it's OK....


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine have alfalfa 24/7.


----------

